# All setup! No sound.



## satindemon4u (Aug 24, 2011)

So. If you track me for any reason you will notice that earlier I posted a problem with my power supply. Which in the end, there was no problem.

Anyway, I recently got a new case and transferred everything into it. Now I don't have sound. Windows is telling me the device is working fine, and that the hardware is updated. It's on board sound.

Anyway, if I do a "Test" on the speakers it shows audio levels, yet I hear everything. Yes, I have made sure nothing is muted, lol.

So what is the deal? 

Thanks!

EDIT: Have tried the following....
Reset bios
Update bios
remove drivers
re-add the driver
update drivers (via realtek)
update over and over and over
use windows troubleshooter
reboot bat signal amount of times

Still nothing :/


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you check the bios and make sure the audio is enabled?

Also if you installed a set of GPU drivers it may have changed the default audio device.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought about it but didn't think I would have to. Although some things may have been altered in there I suppose when I had everything tore about for a day and a half. Will now, be back with results.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2011)

check the edit too^^


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 24, 2011)

No luck in the bios. Also, the only thing I have done with my graphics is update it. That was a few days ago however, before the case change. Audio worked then. :S

EDIT: One other thing I can think of that I don't think would be doing it, but why not mention it; this case has some front audio ports. One for audio, one for a mic. They both plug unto the mobo.....

Could my pc instead be wanting to use the front ports, instead of speakers?

Nvm on that one. Plugged headphones in, still nothing.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Aug 24, 2011)

First step is reset BIOS...
If that doesn't work and if u are confident update to the latest BIOS on ASUS site...
Remove the (shitty)VIA drivers and reboot,let Win build a new set of drivers...reinstall the latest drivers and keep your fingers crossed..!


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 24, 2011)

Reset bios. No go.
Update bios. No go. But hey now they are updated!
Added and then removed the VIA drivers. Lol.
Have no clue where I am going to get the latest drivers...


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 25, 2011)

Still nothing ladies and gents :/


----------



## Jetster (Aug 25, 2011)

Unplug your front header


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2011)

are you sure your headphones/speakers arent the problem? plugged into the wrong port, broken, etc?


----------



## Bundy (Aug 25, 2011)

^wot Jetster said, you may have plugged it up wrong


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2011)

and dont forget that if you removed any jumpers to connect the front header, replace those jumpers when you remove it. i dont think it matters on HD audio, but it sure did on AC97.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Aug 25, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Reset bios. No go.
> Update bios. No go. But hey now they are updated!
> Added and then removed the VIA drivers. Lol.
> Have no clue where I am going to get the latest drivers...



Select Win 7 X64:
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=M4A785-M&hashedid=ef0qgvMIwOUagAVl
Download the latest drivers here if you haven't already..lol


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 25, 2011)

Jetster said:


> Unplug your front header


Will try it



Mussels said:


> are you sure your headphones/speakers arent the problem? plugged into the wrong port, broken, etc?


Positive


Mussels said:


> and dont forget that if you removed any jumpers to connect the front header, replace those jumpers when you remove it. i dont think it matters on HD audio, but it sure did on AC97.


Mk


_ALB_R3D X said:


> Select Win 7 X64:
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=M4A785-M&hashedid=ef0qgvMIwOUagAVl
> Download the latest drivers here if you haven't already..lol


Already got it


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe the onboard audio burned out with your previous problem, anyway try to test with a Linux (Ubuntu) LiveCD and check if it work there. If it works then software issue 100%.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 25, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Maybe the onboard audio burned out with your previous problem, anyway try to test with a Linux (Ubuntu) LiveCD and check if it work there. If it works then software issue 100%.



Never thought of that. /facepalm.

I have an ubuntu CD too actually...


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 25, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Never thought of that. /facepalm.
> 
> I have an ubuntu CD too actually...



Perfect, then run a LiveCD session and see if it works (you will ear the Ubuntu startup music), if not, check that Ubuntu is detecting your audio first (if it's Realtek it will be detected 99%), if it still doesn't work then you have a more serious issue, the best case scenario is a bad front panel connection.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright so. Ubuntu CD was a flop. No sound from that either. Which must mean that this is back to hardware.

I just tried to switch from HD Audio on the front panel to AC97, and still nothing. Changed the settings in the bios to match it as well and still nothing. Have totally unplugged the front panel so that maybe the mobo would forcefully use the integrated audio (lol) but still, no luck.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 25, 2011)

Just disabled front panel audio. Now upon going into playback devices it tells me that none are installed. Wonderful. Could this mean that my integrated audio took a crap?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 25, 2011)

try it out of the case .could be a mobo short on the case.....Just take it all out and place it on the mobo box or the static bag or something with cardboard ,wood .


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 26, 2011)

May try that then


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 27, 2011)

Still nothing guys. :/


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2011)

Uggh i decided that it cant possibly be the same as the last audio problem thread i looked at... it was.


your board doesnt have realtek. its via. go install the right drivers.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> Uggh i decided that it cant possibly be the same as the last audio problem thread i looked at... it was.
> 
> 
> your board doesnt have realtek. its via. go install the right drivers.



Ignore the post that said to remove the via drivers? xD

Will do that now!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2011)

your original post mentioned realtek only, but yeah... odds are not having via drivers is the root of the problem. try the ones from via directly, as well as from asus if they dont work.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> your original post mentioned realtek only, but yeah... odds are not having via drivers is the root of the problem. try the ones from via directly, as well as from asus if they dont work.



Trying the one from Asus right now. Will check VIA afterwards, thanks for all the help btw Mussels.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 27, 2011)

Alright. Got the one from Asus, nothing. Got the one from VIA themselves afterwards, still nothing.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2011)

Lets start from scratch, give me some detailed info.


1. What speakers/headphones are you using, and how are they connected. what plugs have you connected it into. (and what ford said - triple check the connections!)

2. screenshot of your sound panel in windows.

3. what spare devices you have we can test with - even an MP3 player to verify that your speakers/headphones work could be useful. spare soundcard would really help.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2011)

Double and triple check that the cables are plugged into the correct ports (use a flashlight) and make sure they are fully seated.  So many times have my audio problems been due to a lose cable or a cable plugged into the wrong jack.

Even try rotating it if it is a 3.5mm stereo plug.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> Lets start from scratch, give me some detailed info.
> 
> 
> 1. What speakers/headphones are you using, and how are they connected. what plugs have you connected it into. (and what ford said - triple check the connections!)
> ...



1. I am using a set of Logitech X-530's

2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3. Have tried a pair of headphones. No go. No card available


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2011)

if the headphones dont work, then theres no need for me to diagnose the x-530's and their possible cabling screwups.


at this point i'm thinking your onboard might be fried. set the front audio panel back on to HD audio and see if that changes anything, try messing with anything related to that (the BIOS settings, the actual cable to it, etc)


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 27, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Alright so. Ubuntu CD was a flop. No sound from that either. Which must mean that this is back to hardware.
> 
> I just tried to switch from HD Audio on the front panel to AC97, and still nothing. Changed the settings in the bios to match it as well and still nothing. Have totally unplugged the front panel so that maybe the mobo would forcefully use the integrated audio (lol) but still, no luck.



Maybe your previous incident with the power supply has blown the audio IC. 

Probably your only solution would be to install a PCI sound card


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if the headphones dont work, then theres no need for me to diagnose the x-530's and their possible cabling screwups.
> 
> 
> at this point i'm thinking your onboard might be fried. set the front audio panel back on to HD audio and see if that changes anything, try messing with anything related to that (the BIOS settings, the actual cable to it, etc)


Have tried cabling time and time again. Even tried plugging in AC97 just to see! LOL



Derek12 said:


> Maybe your previous incident with the power supply has blown the audio IC.
> 
> Probably your only solution would be to install a PCI sound card



That's what I am thinking :/


----------

